# VG Shark fin? No more Chevrolet options?



## BAD LS1 (Oct 27, 2011)

So i was looking at getting one of these and cant even select any GM product aside from like a saturn or pontiac from their list? No Chevrolet option... The G8 uses a similar stock antenna but the closest paint is RJT that those came with which is darker than Crystal red.

Am i just blind and cant figure out how to use their site?

VG Shark Fin Antenna - Order Now!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Go to Insane Speed Motorsports. There you will find the Sharkfin Order form for the Cruze. That is all you need is the paint code and fill out the order form and Steve will take care of ordering one for you. I know when I ordered mine I went thru the same thing. They are available.


----------



## BAD LS1 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks Patman!


----------



## Xlr8machineshop (Jul 17, 2011)

Ordered one on the 17th from insanespeed starting to wonder where it's at


----------



## dbaydoun (Mar 30, 2011)

It took a while for me to get mine. Remember, they have to custom paint it to match your car. I think mine took about a month.


----------

